# Gated Community



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I’ve lived in a gated community now for 2 years. The residents are predominantly Filipino, so it’s not a high end place like you find in Makati.
It is nice quite up in the mountains, from my bedroom deck I can see the smog of Manila.
Anyway we think because it’s a gated community it is a safe and clean. Ha jokes on us. As discussed in the FREELOADING RELATIVES Thread, the same thing happens in a gated community. The largest house here is a 4 bedroom home. 
What made me think was this morning I walked my dogs as I do every morning around 4:30. There seemed to be a lot of traffic, now maybe it’s because the holiday season is upon us I don’t know. 
Here’s what I saw a place I have driven by many times I know the man and woman and child that are there all the time. This morning 2 men and a woman came out of the house and walked up the hill to the gate. As they left a motorbike pulled up 2 girls and a child. To me it seems odd at 4:30 AM on a Sunday. This place is a 2 bedroom home.
I saw 5 people 2 women and 3 men walking down the hill. Maybe maids and boys I don’t know. I assume they are OK since the guard let them in. OH wait the other day I had to wake up the guard as he was very tired I guess. 
When an incident like this is reported the guard gets fired and we get a new guard who is a highly trained professional (sarcasm).
We don’t have a Homeowners Association (HOA) as the developer has not processed anything, and they refuse to meet with the homeowners. I have complained (See Arrogance Thread) to no avail. Sent pictures of concerns like cracked roads, Snakes even asked for speed bumps to slow people down coming down the road, motorbikes coast the road easily exceeding the 20kph posted speed, while parents allow their unsupervised small kids to play in the road. 
A year ago residents were required to get a sticker and place it in the car. Great idea except now we can’t tell if a car is a resident or a visitor or someone scheming, maybe I am paranoid. 
I have contacted news agencies, lawyers, even a judge that lives here. It just seems that it doesn’t matter. I have even talked to residents about how they think the road repairs will get done, who will pay for the maintenance of the pool and community areas, pay the guards. They just don’t realize that bill will be footed by all of us. 
Now I have never been part of a HOA here in PI, but I am sure it’s fascinating. Lots of stuff I realize now that I should have investigated before I selected this location.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

We looked at several gated communities in Angeles City and they all had the same feel as what you're saying. Wouldn't live in these particular ones as I didn't feel confident they would deliver what the brochures and agents said.


----------

